# A Sad Day!!!



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

Well...we have had to do it.

We have had to cancel our first trip broad due to lack of snow!

We had arranged to go skiing in Le Grand Bornand over Xma week, but due to the lack of snow and none due to fall in the next 7 days we have decided to cancel!

Not a good day today!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Paul

Shona was talking about this today. Aparrently a lot of Europe is too warm for snow - even the artificial type on the slopes

stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

That's a shame. Will you have chance of getting away later on?

Gerald


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Read today in our local that all the runs [whatever they are] are open at Granada....................


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Please don't jinx us! 

It would be our first return to skiing for 18 years and the first in a "chalet on wheels" / motorhome.

Unfortuneately the weather forecast is not brill.

I am looking daily at web sites and web cams.

I assume you are as well.

For example have you looked at

http://www.skiclub.co.uk/skiclub/default.asp

and

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Le-Grand-Bornand.shtml

Not great reading, but I believe historically we should expect snow by Christmas.

All extremities crossed!

Duadua


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm off to Alicante and its nice and sunny there... So I am happy if that helps to balance it out !!!!!

Serious... Yes, seen the items on TV about the lack of Snow etc... No good for your winter sports people....


----------



## 99911 (Jul 6, 2006)

Snowing in Austria, thats where I'm going.


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi

Thanks for the info. I have been watching the web cams and been on several weather sites, and they are all saying pretty much the same thing.

There is only likely to be about 1-2cm of snow over the next 7 days. As they don't have a lot to start with, we have decided that it is a long way to go for nothing. I was going to take my 10yr old daughter and this was part of the reason behind not going.

We are going to see how things pan out and maybe go in January/February.

Luckily the ferry company (Norfolkline) have allowed us to postpone the crossing for a small fee, so we won't lose our money there.

I have been watching the following sites:

*Snow Forecast*

*Snow Eye*

*UK Ski Club*


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

If there is no snow then there will be a water shortage. If there i s a water shortage, then crops will suffer. If crops suffer then animals and mankind suffer. Luckily Mother Nature always compensates and the pubs are still full of beer.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Pusser

So you are a beer drinking sort of chap in a skirt and Bustiere eh?

What sort of a signal does that give eh?


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

Desperate this lack of snow.....

http://www.chamonet.com/snow_report.php

This site tells us a few things, good for a finger in thw wind as to whats gping on up there.

Having visited the Chamonix valley for some years now and seen the glacier visably retreat each year I am very worried, depressed and upset about the future of european Skiing.

Who said Global Warming doesnt exist. Do they have snow in texas ?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

davebl said:


> Desperate this lack of snow.....
> Who said Global Warming doesnt exist. Do they have snow in texas ?


Hi Dave....
Yes they do mate...... see here http://visibleearth.nasa.gov/view_rec.php?id=6873 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## 100512 (Aug 13, 2006)

kands said:


> davebl said:
> 
> 
> > Desperate this lack of snow.....
> ...


I bet thats the Russians reminding bush that strange weather is around. I thought they only had horses, cactus's and oil down there


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

I have just put a "call" out for Monaco Steve who left Dover for Austria on the 12th last. 

Anyone know anyone else out near the slopes for local intelligence?


----------



## 101503 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi TP

I think we are still going to risk going to Le Grand Bornand and see what happens when we get there, afterall its no good being here if it snows and if it doesn't we'll go on somewhere else.


----------



## seagull (Feb 13, 2006)

the whole of europe is bad - not really skiable in Livigno where we usually ski - we were going for christmas and new year but instead have come to Lapland where me and the middle child (8) went skiing this afternoon - proper cold (-16) so we onlt managed an hour and that was on artificial here in laplanp - there is normally about 1m at this time of year but there is only a covering this year and that didn't arrive until Sunday just passed...


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

What hope for the rest of us if Santa can't get it right in Lapland?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Duadua said:


> Pusser
> 
> So you are a beer drinking sort of chap in a skirt and Bustiere eh?
> 
> What sort of a signal does that give eh?


"England expects...." "Kiss me Hardy".  I was Lady Hamiliton in a previous life. 8)


----------



## 98395 (Mar 29, 2006)

jennyj said:


> Hi TP
> 
> I think we are still going to risk going to Le Grand Bornand and see what happens when we get there, afterall its no good being here if it snows and if it doesn't we'll go on somewhere else.


Hi Jenny

We thought about going and see how it went, but I am taking my 10yr old daughter and I thought it may be a long way to go and then have no snow.
We will wait and see what February is like. I will go snowboarding if it kills me!!! :lol:


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Not on your Nelly ... Pusser


----------



## clipper (May 22, 2005)

To keep up with the snow look at this web site clik on the cam windows and you can see the snow or lack of it off next week to France shall just go where the snow is Thats the beauty of a Motorhome you can chase the snow can't wait  
http://www.snoweye.com/


----------

